

These Whistleblowers Think the NSA is Blackmailing Obama and Congress - electic
http://www.policymic.com/articles/68485/these-whistleblowers-think-the-nsa-is-blackmailing-obama-and-congress

======
junto
Someone needs to ask Obama why he both backed and co-signed bills that would
curb the power of the NSA before he became president, only to completely
change his tune afterwards.

I've said it before, but I also believe that the NSA now has the power to make
sure that presidents toe the line.

The question everyone needs to ask themselves is; who's line are they toeing?
Who's the piper? Who is the power behind the throne?

It might just be conspiracy theory, but the problem is the NSA now genuinely
have the capability to do this. Even if they aren't, how would we know if
somebody rogue came in to head up the NSA; an American Joseph Goebbels for
example. We wouldn't even know, because all of those secret courts and secret
policies would hide the reality from the public until it was too late.

I just hope that we aren't too late already.

------
memracom
Effectively, these people are saying that the U.S. government has been
overthrown in a coup and that the plotters were so successful that they have
been able to keep it quiet until now.

Reminds me of something Putin said in an interview with foreign press back in
2003 or 2004. He said that nobody has clean hands, not even himself. But you
have to move forward.

What the USA needs now is a politician with the courage of Putin, to admit
that there are problems and corruption at the heart of government, but to move
ahead anyway. As Putin's example has shown, you can start with unclean hands
and nevertheless gain the support of a majority of the electorate.

America has to move beyond its Puritan past and stop pretending that those in
power are pearly white, or even that they need to give the appearance of being
pearly white. That pressure to appear so clean is what opens the door to the
corruption that has plagued American politics since the postwar boom of the
military industrial complex.

------
spodek
The NSA already believes its actions protect national security. It follows its
stability protects national interest. Keeping tabs on people who control its
budget and accountability keeps it stable.

They have means, motive, and opportunity to collect evidence to compromise
government decision-makers.

The only reason I could imagine them not acting on it would be accountability,
which almost no one who could hold them accountable is exerting. At least not
yet.

------
w_t_payne
I sure hope not .... but I have no way of knowing. Which is a problem.

